# MMA Dummy Training



## Transk53 (Dec 8, 2014)

Never seen a MMA guy or girl train with a dummy, but for you lot, is this typical routine stuff. Also, how heavy in pounds do you think that dummy would weigh?


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 8, 2014)

That one is 70lbs (right shoulder), Century also makes that same one in 90 an 120lbs.  I've not used those, but dummies aren't that uncommon, they let you work throws full force while dropping weight on them, ground & pound, etc.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 8, 2014)

We had one made as well as a small one for the kids class. It's very useful, as you can go hard on them as Andrew has said. You can practice countless moves on them without hurting a human who would get fed up of being thrown a few dozen times.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 8, 2014)

We have a couple of these and they are used often, we also have the several 70lb dummies with multiple handles for lifting, throwing, carrying and doing ground n pounding. Both are excellent for training hard and not grinding out a training partner.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 8, 2014)

They can be useful for lifting, throwing, and ground & pound. I wouldn't bother with standup striking like the guy was doing in the video - the dummy will fall down after each real punch or kick so you'd spend most of your time standing it back up again. Submission training is also pointless - the anatomy isn't realistic enough to allow proper technique.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah thinking of lifting here, but not something less tactile as a weight bar.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 8, 2014)

I enjoy Dummies like this because you can do your throws with full force and also practice the combative method of throwing and driving the head into the ground.  I do not have a century one but made some thing closer to the Bubba Dummy out of rattan and duck tape with joints that worked like ours.  The best one out there is probably the Submission Master Grappling Dummy.  Like Tony said they are a good training tool but not the end all be all and certainly not a total replacement for a live training partner.  They are good however when you do not have someone to practice with!

Bubba Dummy





Here is the Submission Master Grappling Dummy





My Dummy that I made for about $60 with a rattan inner core with hinges that worked like us, foam and a massive amount of duck tape.  Works great and loves to be thrown on it's head.  (the purple one is a small one I bought for my sons when they were young)


----------



## drop bear (Dec 8, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> They can be useful for lifting, throwing, and ground & pound. I wouldn't bother with standup striking like the guy was doing in the video - the dummy will fall down after each real punch or kick so you'd spend most of your time standing it back up again. Submission training is also pointless - the anatomy isn't realistic enough to allow proper technique.



a good one for gnp is a fit ball. Then you can train from a sprawl while contending with trying not to fall off the thing.

we don't do much gnp training preferring to spend that time stopping someone gnping us. Which is the better skill to have.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 8, 2014)

drop bear said:


> we don't do much gnp training preferring to spend that time stopping someone gnping us. Which is the better skill to have.



I agree, but then again the better your training partners are at GnP, the better your defense against GnP will become.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Dec 8, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I wouldn't bother with standup striking like the guy was doing in the video - the dummy will fall down after each real punch or kick so you'd spend most of your time standing it back up again.


May be you can suspend it like a punching bag with a harness (like in a parachute)?


----------



## RTKDCMB (Dec 8, 2014)

I once saw a story in a martial arts magazine about a training dummy made out of old tyres, but that was more a striking dummy>


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 8, 2014)

Tire are great for striking with sticks.  Used a lot for that in the Filipino Martial Arts.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 9, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I agree, but then again the better your training partners are at GnP, the better your defense against GnP will become.



the drill we do is just a basic one guy on top one guy underneath. The guy underneath escapes if he can.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 9, 2014)

RTKDCMB said:


> May be you can suspend it like a punching bag with a harness (like in a parachute)?



there is a wall bag with arms and legs that our karate club might be getting.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2014)

The dummy is a good training aid, nothing more or less, to be used in conjunction with training with real people, using pads, kick shields, tyres etc etc. Training aids don't take the place of 'live' people but compliment the training.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 9, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> They can be useful for lifting, throwing, and ground & pound. I wouldn't bother with standup striking like the guy was doing in the video - the dummy will fall down after each real punch or kick so you'd spend most of your time standing it back up again. Submission training is also pointless - the anatomy isn't realistic enough to allow proper technique.



Thanks Tony. I applied a little more thought to what I was thinking. Basically where I live, I could not use a barbell because the floor is a rickety. Figured a dummy could be dual purpose and could work for squats just as exercise.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks for the replies peeps and thanks Brian for the vids. Very useful.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 9, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> The dummy is a good training aid, nothing more or less, to be used in conjunction with training with real people, using pads, kick shields, tyres etc etc. Training aids don't take the place of 'live' people but compliment the training.


 
When you tyres, would that be the sledge hammer job. One of the problems I have is finding people to train with.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> When you tyres, would that be the sledge hammer job. One of the problems I have is finding people to train with.




Yes we use sledgehammers, very cathartic hitting the tyre lol as well as being a good fitness thing. We also use the tyre , a big tractor one, to tip up over and over again. You can also tie a rope to it and then around your waist to drag along.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 9, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> We had one made as well as a small one for the kids class. It's very useful, as you can go hard on them as Andrew has said. You can practice countless moves on them without hurting a human who would get fed up of being thrown a few dozen times.



Yes they sound very good.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 9, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Yes we use sledgehammers, very cathartic hitting the tyre lol as well as being a good fitness thing. We also use the tyre , a big tractor one, to tip up over and over again. You can also tie a rope to it and then around your waist to drag along.



Yeah I enjoy watching those strong man contests where they use a tyre. Think I would rather wear a Liverpool shirt than try that lol.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Dec 9, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> We also use the tyre , a big tractor one, to tip up over and over again. You can also tie a rope to it and then around your waist to drag along.


You would get pretty tired doing that.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2014)

RTKDCMB said:


> You would get pretty tired doing that.




We use it as part of the fitness/conditioning training. My daughter who is barely five foot and weighs about seven stone if that can tip it over and over, she amazes the guys but she is a jockey and also used to chucking bales of hay around.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 15, 2014)

A





RTKDCMB said:


> You would get pretty tired doing that.



Actually I probably wouldn't, I would put two skateboard's underneath the tyre!


----------

